# New Car Paint Defect?



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

I picked it up 4 days ago. This evening I sprayed water over it to get the dust off and wiping it down I noticed blemishes in the middle of the bonnet. One looks like a cats paw and about 3 others smaller dull patches. Running as finger over the 'cat's paw' I can feel the dull parts lower than the shinny parts. Any ideas on what it is / cause? Of course I will be sending these pics to the dealer and taking the car to them. What should I demand - new bonnet, re-spray bonnet, new car, money?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can’t really see anything on the phone - wondering if it’s a bit of bird poop that’s been on it and etched the paintwork ? 

Try a polish or something like Megs ultimate compound - I managed to get a few marks out of neighbours paintwork with it :thumb: 

If no good, then pop back to dealership with it for them to check...


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Definately looks like bird poo etching in the first picture.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Can't really see anything on the phone - wondering if it's a bit of bird poop that's been on it and etched the paintwork ?
> QUOTE]
> I've been looking at the car every 10 minutes for the last 4 days and definitely no bird poo on the car at any time (unless it was on there two weeks ago whilst it was sat in their car park).


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Crafty said:


> Definately looks like bird poo etching in the first picture.


The problems with the bird poo theory is, there's been none whilst its been with me and I presume that for the 4 weeks before it went into the dealers prep room it was covered in a protective covering?


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Try a polish or something like Megs ultimate compound


I don't want to be unreasonable but I'm not very happy about a cutting compound on my £65k brand new 4 day old car?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it a Porsche? They are having issues with cars with their new paint system and the vehicle wrap its delivered in. Failing that it definitely looks like a bird poop etching. That doesn't have to have happened whilst in your care, nor dis it have to be obvious when you collected it. If you are ever in or around the saddleworth area I am happy to inspect to for you and advise on fixing.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fairynuff said:


> I don't want to be unreasonable but I'm not very happy about a cutting compound on my £65k brand new 4 day old car?


Don't let that worry you, we work on cars worth 10x that and use compounds. If thats the only way to fix, then so be it


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

stangalang said:


> Don't let that worry you, we work on cars worth 10x that and use compounds. If thats the only way to fix, then so be it


Thanks for the reassuring words. If it is bird poo and can easily be 'cut' out would it be reasonable to expect that the people at Porsche doing the job should have noticed it and dealt with it before releasing it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fairynuff said:


> Thanks for the reassuring words. If it is bird poo and can easily be 'cut' out would it be reasonable to expect that the people at Porsche doing the job should have noticed it and dealt with it before releasing it?


If it was indeed there from the dealership. But if it was, and you didn't notice it, then there is nothing to say they should have noticed it. Panel temps play a big part when it comes to bird etchings and their appearance

If they did notice it, they would only do what you or I would do, treat it with heat and or abrasives, and they would o course do it worse.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

stangalang said:


> If they did notice it, they would only do what you or I would do, treat it with heat and or abrasives, and they would o course do it worse.


Indeed and that might be a part of my response to their response i.e. I have lost confidence in the people you use I want you to pay a third party to do it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fairynuff said:


> Indeed and that might be a part of my response to their response i.e. I have lost confidence in the people you use I want you to pay a third party to do it.


You can only ask, and third party appraisal will help with that when you do.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Fairynuff said:


> The problems with the bird poo theory is, there's been none whilst its been with me and I presume that for the 4 weeks before it went into the dealers prep room it was covered in a protective covering?


Could have happened whilst the car was in transit to the dealer, maybe at the dealer itself. Unfortunately it happens.

I agree that the best way to resolve it would be to get the dealer to acknowledge the issue and take the car to a professional detailer with the dealer footing the bill.

The dealer will probably want to do it themselves, but I would have a very low expectation of them getting it right, hence the suggestion to use a detailer.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

I'd appreciate any more experienced and informed observations before I get on the phone?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like bird poop to me too

i cant speak for high end dealers , but ive worked at dealers and seen new cars parked under a tree for a couple of weeks caked in mess , no one cares and they would have tried to blame the customer for leaving poop on it if they could , hopefully a high end dealer will have better morals


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Fairynuff said:


> I don't want to be unreasonable but I'm not very happy about a cutting compound on my £65k brand new 4 day old car?


Well either you polish it out or someone at the dealership does. I know which option I'd rather go for, at least if you do it yourself you can take extra care to pick the least aggressive polish so you remove as little clear coat as possible.

Cost of car is irrelevant, a brand new 100k+ car can come out of the dealership with swirls and the like.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

piston_warrior said:


> polish it out QUOTE]
> Polish is slightly abrasive, after 'polishing' through layers of finish coatings is it then down to paint or is there a layer of clear lacquer on top of the paint. If there is and the abrasive polish goes through that down to the paint does it need re-lacquering?
> 
> What are the layers of what on top of the metal?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Fairynuff said:


> piston_warrior said:
> 
> 
> > polish it out QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

google . . . . . . 

The first layer applied to the metal panel of a vehicle is primer, it is usually between 8 microns (µm) and 38 microns (µm).
The second layer is the base colour coat, a semi-gloss layer that actually gives the panel its final colour. The thickness of this layer ranges from 13 microns (µm) to 38 microns (µm).
The final layer is the clear coat, an optically clear layer of lacquer. The thickness of this layer ranges from 38 microns (µm) to 102 microns (µm).
The total thickness of the various layers on most modern cars is between 67 microns (µm) and 198 microns (µm).


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

My car's going back to the dealer on Friday - the question I am asking myself is . . . do I insist on a paint depth before and after or is that a bit OCD?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what do you want the outcome to be?

to remove the defect will remove some clear no way not to


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

We’re probably all a bit OCD to be on this site, but you should give the dealer the chance to rectify the issue first - at the very minimum ask them how they intend on putting right, what products they would use etc. 

It’s a bit OTT to say you’ve lost all trust in the dealer and demand for a 3rd party to put it right without having a discussion with them first. You didn’t notice the blemish for 4 days so it’s reasonable to think the dealer could have missed it too, after all we’re all human. 

For what it’s worth, go in calm with the knowledge in the back of your mind. Kicking and screaming will get you nowhere. 

Don’t get too caught up in paint thickness readings either, it’s new paint on a new car, once it’s all nice and shiny again you won’t think about your paint thickness again.


----------

